# Piece of plastic with "0.0" right behind the steering wheel...what is it?



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure if everyone has this, but there is a piece of plastic with 0.0 printed on it, directly behind the steering wheel. What is it? Why is it there? Is it supposed to be there?

http://imgur.com/j2abRMu


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

gtitx1 said:


> Not sure if everyone has this, but there is a piece of plastic with 0.0 printed on it, directly behind the steering wheel. What is it? Why is it there? Is it supposed to be there?
> 
> http://imgur.com/j2abRMu


Try pushing it, that's a button to reset the trip odometer.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

link1305 said:


> Try pushing it


Egads man! Are you trying to get this poor fellow and his family in trouble!?! I guess some review is needed: This is the "Interstellar Alien Invasion Self-Destruct Timer Override Button (IAISDTOB)". It has been mandated in vehicles all over the world since 1963. Originally controlled by analog signals, now digital, it allows the Interstellar Alien Attack Advisor Council (IAAAC) to start a self-destruct timer on the worlds transportation network in case of alien attack. Normally your car will tell you how much time you have to exit the vehicle and get to safety before self-destruct activates. However, as we all know how painful the alien brain siphon stalk can be, the AISDTOB is designed to immediately set the timer to 0.0 seconds thus self-destructing your vehicle immediately in the case if you have aliens getting inside it. A handy feature to be sure, and Audi gets some points since the button in the A3/S3 line is 43.2% larger than the minimum IAISTOB size requirements by the IAAAC.

Or it could be to reset trip gauge, and I got stuck on a phone call and missed the lunch group, and had some extra time on my hands. You decide. Yeah, I am still waiting on my car, which in theory will be around end of the month.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

gtitx1 said:


> Not sure if everyone has this, but there is a piece of plastic with 0.0 printed on it, directly behind the steering wheel. What is it? Why is it there? Is it supposed to be there?
> 
> http://imgur.com/j2abRMu


Is this your first car....... ?:laugh:


----------



## gtitx1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Not my first car, but the first time I have ever seen a button that didn't look like a button with some crappy screen print on it. Looks like it is some sort of break away plastic holder for where the real button goes. I won't delete this thread though...I will own up to it 

Pretty funny reading my post in retrospect.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

gtitx1 said:


> Not my first car, but the first time I have ever seen a button that didn't look like a button with some crappy screen print on it. Looks like it is some sort of break away plastic holder for where the real button goes. I won't delete this thread though...I will own up to it
> 
> Pretty funny reading my post in retrospect.


How honourable of youeace:

Anyways nice car. what is your real world mpg btw?


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

First time I sat in the A3 I had the same question. I actually asked the sales rep about it. So, yeah, no dumb questions.:thumbup:


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

To help you feel better.........have someone get into a Porsche for the first time and look for the key slot or start button on the right hand side and struggle to figure out how to start the car .


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

GLI_M3 said:


> To help you feel better.........have someone get into a Porsche for the first time and look for the key slot or start button on the right hand side and struggle to figure out how to start the car .


Porsches are Candyland compared to the TVR.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

Why not read the manual to find out what functionality various buttons have? That's why they put one in the glove box.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

WLV;86500[U said:


> [/U]567]Why not read the manual to find out what functionality various buttons have? That's why they put one in the glove box.


Is that the polite way of saying RTFM?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

http://youtu.be/2V3CfD8TPac


----------

